# Anyone looking for golden oysters?



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Have some poundage fresh


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## MorelDude88 (Mar 1, 2018)

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 7133


what kind of a tree did you find those oysters on?


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

MorelDude88 said:


> what kind of a tree did you find those oysters on?


Not sure was like ten logs covered with them over fifty pounds


----------



## MorelDude88 (Mar 1, 2018)

Tool fan said:


> Not sure was like ten logs covered with them over fifty pounds


We’re they near a morel spot?


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Close but they were in the bottoms logs where very old are you close to the quad cities


----------



## MorelDude88 (Mar 1, 2018)

No, im right outside chicago.


----------



## carpet crawler (May 2, 2013)

I don't have a very good camera phone but I believe I found some goldens today.They of coarse look just like your pic from the top.Here is a underside pic.Can you ID for me if this is what they are.They were growing on a downed log just like yours.Are there any posonious look alikes?tHANKS!


----------



## Curiousmush90 (Apr 15, 2017)

carpet crawler said:


> I don't have a very good camera phone but I believe I found some goldens today.They of coarse look just like your pic from the top.Here is a underside pic.Can you ID for me if this is what they are.They were growing on a downed log just like yours.Are there any posonious look alikes?tHANKS!


Looks like yellow oysters. Pretty tasty with a steak.


----------



## sharky597 (Apr 6, 2013)

Just found a bunch of these growing on my property yesterday. Great find, Tool fan! (Looking forward to that new album??)


----------



## carpet crawler (May 2, 2013)

Between myself and a couple of buddies we have been finding flushes of oysters daily.I still have a couple of spots that I haven't picked yet because they are to small.Great year for oysters!


----------

